# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Xuân về những nẻo đường vùng cao - Ảnh đẹp du lịch

## hantt.163

Vẻ đẹp hoang sơ nhưng đầy lãng mạn với sắc hoa ban, hoa đào nở rộ ở  những nơi xa xôi của Tổ quốc khiến không ít người ngỡ ngàng. 

Những ngôi nhà nhỏ chìm lẫn trong  làn khói mơ màng, những em bé, cụ già  vùng cao hòa hợp với phong cảnh  núi rừng, sắc hoa đua nở nơi nơi... là  những hình ảnh hút hồn bất cứ  người xem nào.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 
 

 
(dulichvietnam)

----------


## lunas2

hoa đào đẹp tóa

----------


## lovetravel

tết này đc đi sapa thì thích nhỉ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## h20love

hớ lên đây mà chụp ảnh thì còn j bằng

----------


## wildrose

sapa đẹp, yên bình quá

----------


## thientai206

đẹp, được đi đúng dịp đẹp thế này cũng khó

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn cảnh đẹp quá, ước gì được lên đó.

----------


## didierdrogtu

Quá đẹp. tết này phải đi mới được.....

----------

